# Sexing Amblypygids



## Whompyjawed (Oct 18, 2009)

I just acquired a tailless whip scorpion and would like to know how to tell it's gender. I can't find a lot of info about these guys. Can you guys help me?


----------



## Carlos.e (Oct 18, 2009)

It seems a male, but you can take a pic of the ventral side for verifying.


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 18, 2009)

male amblypygids have longer, thinner chelae than females. i'd say male.


----------



## Whompyjawed (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks! I'll try, it might take a while, he doesn't move when I poke him, like my other spiders do.  Lol


----------



## Whompyjawed (Oct 18, 2009)

Like most other arachnids, do the males have shorter lifespans than females?  

  While we're at it, I also have a Vinegaroon I need sexed; 








Thank you thank you all!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Whompyjawed (Oct 18, 2009)

Ventral side, as requested!!!


Show me what makes it a male, please, please! C:


----------



## Banshee05 (Oct 19, 2009)

this is a male _Damon diadema_.
and it is not true, that ALL whip spiders shown this sexual morphological dimorphismus in elongated pedipalps, just a handfull, like _D.diadema, D.medius, Heterophrynus longicornis_, some _Sarax spp., Phrynichus deferlsi, P.ceyclonicus_, etc. but NOT ALL.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Oct 19, 2009)

i have 3 of these guys myself..and id love to know how to sex them, my smallest one is maybe the size of a quarter and my biggest is maybe 3.5"....could someone post male and female pics for me, in the research ive done they say that the chelae is how you tell, but mine are small and its all about the same size right now... or (without being scolded about using the search function) can someone post a link in here about sexing these guys so that we can all use it?


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 19, 2009)

Banshee05 said:


> this is a male _Damon diadema_.
> and it is not true, that ALL whip spiders shown this sexual morphological dimorphismus in elongated pedipalps, just a handfull, like _D.diadema, D.medius, Heterophrynus longicornis_, some _Sarax spp., Phrynichus deferlsi, P.ceyclonicus_, etc. but NOT ALL.


right, sorry. but since it is a _D. diadema_ i was not wholly incorrect.


----------



## Whompyjawed (Oct 19, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> i have 3 of these guys myself..and id love to know how to sex them, my smallest one is maybe the size of a quarter and my biggest is maybe 3.5"....could someone post male and female pics for me, in the research ive done they say that the chelae is how you tell, but mine are small and its all about the same size right now... or (without being scolded about using the search function) can someone post a link in here about sexing these guys so that we can all use it?


Hey, while I was waiting for an answer from these guys, I found a thread with a side by side comparison photo. of the underbelly  Here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=107187


Apparently not all of them but some of them can be sexed by the length of the pedipalp, males' are longer than the walking leg and females' are shorter and fatter.


----------



## Matt K (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is a pic I just took tonight of a female Phrynus barbadensis where the males and females have similarly proportioned pedipalps and everything else really....







Ta Da! :clap: 

She is adult, produced eggs some months ago, and frankly is so big for her species I really did not expect her to molt/grow any further.  Guess I was mistaken!


----------



## Whompyjawed (Oct 20, 2009)

Matt K said:


> Here is a pic I just took tonight of a female Phrynus barbadensis where the males and females have similarly proportioned pedipalps and everything else really....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She's stunning! What an amazing capture!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 20, 2009)

Matt- nice photo!!!:worship: :drool: :worship: 

Whompy- not certain, but that whipscorpion(M. giganteus?) looks almost exactly like my gravid female.  I'll take a comparison look/pic & get back at ya.


----------



## Snipes (Oct 20, 2009)

With Damons, you can simply tell by the length of the pedipalps. With other amblys that do not have sexually dimorphic palps, you have to life the genital operculum. Males will have an opisthogeminate organ which is whitish and conical and can stick out if properly stimulated to. The females have two claw like sclerites. Be careful not to open the operculum too far- it can hurt them. You should use a thin tool, but I used the small knife of a swiss army knife while I was in the field and had no casualties as I was very careful. They certainly do not like it when you do this, so be aware they will fight against it.


----------



## Carlos.e (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry, I was looking for a photo to show you the differences between male and female, but in that thread you remembered, there is one (http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=66351&stc=1&d=1194089398)
Left male, right female, it's easy to sex this animals looking genital operculum.


----------



## Banshee05 (Oct 22, 2009)

that'S not the difference he meant, you had to OPEN the GO, so you had to narcotize them, and open it carefully and look INSIDE. the visbile one is just seen in adult, eggsac carrying _Damon spp._ from the east side of africa.

i sex all my species by this method. so i can sex realy little species for sure. and i have  a lot of species and a big number of indivuals


----------



## Whompyjawed (Oct 22, 2009)

It would be really cool if someone could post a video and/or pictures/diagrams of how this method of sexing is done...


----------



## Carlos.e (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry, I think I was referring to the anal sternite (may it be possible?)
So, this difference is only seen in adults? I bought some juvenile and subadults basing to that, and I succeeded.


----------



## Snipes (Oct 22, 2009)

Male first, female second. Keep in mind both that in the case of the male, you have to stimulate those to come out, they lay in there unless you prod them out. With the female, it should not open up that wide; she was the only ambly I killed in the field so I decided to open her up farther than is safe to get the pic.


----------



## ftorres (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello

Cave spider male
Vinegaroon female

regards

francisco


----------



## Banshee05 (Oct 23, 2009)

but the second pix looks more a male for me... at this picture


----------



## Whompyjawed (Oct 23, 2009)

Very good pics, thank you Snipes!! :clap:


----------



## Whompyjawed (Oct 23, 2009)

I noticed some of you guys are in Seattle, so maybe I can draw your attention to: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=166173 *Hint, hint, nudge, nudge*


----------



## Snipes (Oct 23, 2009)

I actually don't have any whomp


----------

